# Congrats to sm4him, our July Winner!



## pixmedic (Aug 16, 2013)

The July Photo challenge theme was "Memes".
and the winner is......Underachievement by sm4him! 

Check out more of Sharon's work here: sm4him's photosets on Flickr
And give her a like on her facebook page here: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Sharon-Monett-Photography/436037159797704?ref=hl

View attachment 52807


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Aug 16, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> The July Photo challenge theme was "Memes".
> and the winner is......Underachievement!
> By....I have no idea yet! But great picture and congratulations!




Congratulations I have no idea yet!


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Aug 16, 2013)

Sparky?


----------



## tirediron (Aug 16, 2013)

Well done whomever!


----------



## manaheim (Aug 16, 2013)

I fixed it.  The winner is sm4him!

Congrats sm4him!

I know your real name,  but I'm not sure if I should type it, so I keep typing sm4him!

sm4himsm4himsm4himsm4himsm4himsm4himsm4him sm4him sm4him sm4himsm4himsm4himsm4himsm4himsm4himsm4himsm4himsm4himsm4himsm4himsm4himsm4himsm4himsm4himsm4himsm4himsm4himsm4himsm4himsm4himsm4himsm4himsm4himsm4himsm4himsm4himsm4himsm4himsm4himsm4himsm4himsm4himsm4himsm4himsm4himsm4himsm4himsm4himsm4himsm4himsm4himsm4himsm4himsm4him


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 16, 2013)

Sorry Sharon!
I missed the post mana made with the names of the contestants. my bad. 
congrats though!


----------



## tirediron (Aug 16, 2013)

Congrats Sharon!


----------



## jwbryson1 (Aug 16, 2013)

Well done and well deserved!  Great job!


----------



## baturn (Aug 16, 2013)

Congratulations for sure.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 17, 2013)

Congratulations sm4him on your winning entry!


----------



## Dinardy (Aug 17, 2013)

Very well deserved! Great work!


----------



## snowbear (Aug 17, 2013)

Great work, Sharon.


----------



## manaheim (Aug 17, 2013)

Ok I added links to Sharon's "home pages".  Woot.


----------



## SCraig (Aug 17, 2013)

Well done, Sharon!  Very well done.


----------



## mishele (Aug 17, 2013)

YAY!!! Congrats, Sharon!!! You go girl!!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Aug 17, 2013)

Ha! Great entry! Congrats Sharon!


----------



## coastalconn (Aug 17, 2013)

Wow, way to go Sharon!


----------



## psimos (Aug 19, 2013)

Let's go to the padaley!

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## sm4him (Aug 19, 2013)

Hey, how on earth did I miss THIS thread, that's ALL ABOUT ME!!!  :lmao:

Thanks all, I appreciate it! I was REALLY surprised I won--I wish we'd had more entries, but the other three were also well done and hilarious. Natural Light Photographer, that just makes me laugh EVERY time I see it.


----------



## ronlane (Aug 19, 2013)

Congrats Sharon.


----------



## DarkShadow (Aug 19, 2013)

Congrats! Great job.


----------

